
The Codex Quetzalecatzin Comes to the Library of Congress (2017) - prismatic
https://blogs.loc.gov/maps/2017/11/the-codex-quetzelecatzin/
======
JoeDaDude
Thank you, LoC!

As a casual reader of history, I was surprised to learn that the Aztecs (more
properly, the Mexica) have recorded their pre-Columbian history. It is very
nicely summarized in the book "A Rain of Darts" by Burr Brundage [1].

[1]
[https://utpress.utexas.edu/books/brurai](https://utpress.utexas.edu/books/brurai)

